# Radishes



## Half Baked (Apr 13, 2007)

Last night I harvested 5 radishes out of my garden and had the best salad ever.  

I had no idea they grew so fast!  Now I get to plant more seeds...wow!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 13, 2007)

Lucky you, I love radishes, keep planting !!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 13, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Last night I harvested 5 radishes out of my garden and had the best salad ever.
> 
> I had no idea they grew so fast! Now I get to plant more seeds...wow!


 
I remember you talking about seeds and pesky birds.  The birds got all but 5?  You may have to start your seeds indoors and transplant!  And here you thought sowing seeds was hard work.  LOL  Congratulations!


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 13, 2007)

After we put a wooden bear 'statue' in the garden, the birds stayed away! I've known about scarecrows and owls but this scarebear really scared them away. I guess it's the eyes.... 

I have more to harvest but I'm giving the others a few more days!


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 13, 2007)

teh YT loves raddishes too, top`n`tail em, cut a deep X in the top about 3/4`s of the way down, and leave them in Ice water for an hour.
then drain and dry, a little salt sprinkled on the X a second before eating it is Dynamite 

Sabina French Breakfast are my faves to grow.


----------



## turtledove (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you ever tried roasted radishes? They are sooo good!!


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 13, 2007)

only Mooli radish.


----------



## turtledove (Apr 13, 2007)

I like to add a bunch of the regular little red radish to other root veggies when roasting them. Many people have never heard about roasting them. I will have to try to find the radish soup recipe I got from my grandmother.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 13, 2007)

Sometimes I add a border of radish roses to a relish platter.  (I slice off the bottom to keep them from rolling) Sometimes I've put a pimento in the center.  A sprinkling of salt would be good.


----------



## QSis (Apr 13, 2007)

What variety did you plant, HB?  

I grow only French Breakfast nowadays.  They seem to stay crunchy longer than other varieties, even when they get large.  Others go "woody" too soon.

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> What variety did you plant, HB?
> 
> I grow only French Breakfast nowadays. They seem to stay crunchy longer than other varieties, even when they get large. Others go "woody" too soon.
> 
> Lee


Lee,
The French Breakfast are the perfect radishes to have with,coarse salt and butter...Spread a little butter, Unsalted, on the radish the sprinkle with salt , oh so good.
kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh My!  I did plant French Breakfast.    They are long and red with a white tip at the end.  I think I've only purchased the round ones at the market. 

They are very good!  I love a sandwich of radishes make with good butter and bread.  Wish I had some of the 18 hr bread in the oven.


----------

